# Fedora Router Probleme



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all

schon wieder eine Frage wo ich denke das sie leicht zu beantworten ist ich mich aber zu dumm anstelle :-( 

folgende lage

ich habe zwei netze, das eine netz ist das firmennetz mit iprange 192.168.1.xx in dem befindet sich meine windowsmaschine und mein linux router mit der eth0 schnittstelle.

in dem anderem netz befinden sich meine linuxrecher und mein linux router mit der eth1 schnittstelle und der ip range 192.168.2.xxxx

das problem ist folgendes, das ich untereinander erreichbar bin aber sobald ich von dem einen ins andere netz will heisst es network is unreachable

ipforwarding ist auf den kisten aktiviert..... 


für nützliche tipps oder nachschlagewerke bin ich sehr dankbar 

mfg

neutro ;-)


----------



## Lampe (23. Juli 2004)

route add default gw IPDESRECHNERSINSNETZ

auf allen Rechnern im LAN.


----------

